# HTACCESS Redirect



## sterndi (5. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine möglichkeit via htaccess das alles was von einer url kommt sprich: http://www.domainname.at/test.html oder http://www.domainname.at/test/

auf http://www.domainname.at/index.php redirectet wird 

meine frage wie mach ich das?


----------



## heliii (5. März 2007)

Hi du,

Ich habe sowas ähnliches für ein Verzeichnis eingerichtet.

Das Verzeichnis heisst: www.helium.li/gallery und wird nach www.helium.li/plixnge/index.php weitergeleitet


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^gallery.helium.li$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.gallery.helium.li$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.helium.li/plixnge/index.php [R=301,L]
```
 
Das ganze liegt im Verzeichnis: www.helium.li/gallery als .htaccess

Hoffe konnte dir damit helfen.


Liebe Grüsse,
Helium


----------

